# IR repeater compatibility with Xbox 360



## basementjack

I finally broke down and purchased an IR repeater system to control my components, which are not in my theater room.

Everything works except the 360 (using the IR media remote, the RF controllers work fine)

I've tried everything, including a high powered "blast emitter" from parts express.

Does anyone have any experience with IR repeaters and a 360?

Heres what I've got:
from a1components.com:
IR target - fits in a keystone jack, has a red led that lights up when hit by IR $11
IR repeater block with Power Supply $27
IR emitters - 2 off one plug $7
total of about $50.


----------



## nova

Sorry, I have no experience with either, but are you using Media Center? If so I do believe that remote uses rolling codes or some such nonsense. You can try and disable Debounce and see it that takes care of the problem.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\idIr\Remotes\745a17a0-74d3-11d0-b6fe-00a0c90f57da] or
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\HidIr\Remotes\745a17a0-74d3-11d0-b6fe-00a0c90f57da]
depending on which version of MCE.

Should see DWORD key called "EnableDebounce". Pobably set to 1. Set it to 0 to disable Debounce.

Then reboot,... worth a shot anyway. If you're not using MCE,..????:huh::dontknow::huh::dontknow::huh:

I'd only suggest doing this if you are comfortable messing around in Windows registry, I'd also recommend you back-up your current registry before attempting this. But then, you're a computer guy anyway,... right?


----------



## Rambo4

I have an IR repeater working on my Xbox 360. I can control any video or music that I need without the need to buy another remote. Mind you I have it working with a Control4 system. I downloaded the drivers for the 360, and it worked right away. The C4 system was the price of a decent universal remote, and I feel was well worth it. 

Regardless, IR repeaters will work with a 360. Just a matter of finding the magic code for your repeater.


----------

